# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم PB Tool-Dongle تحديثات :  PBTool v.1.3.0.39 - Next Generation Release!

## mohamed73

** NOTE :*   *Download Setup:* 
Available for all customers with valid, To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *Instructions:* 
Uninstall Pbtool Old version and Delete all file in PBTool Folder !
Restart Your Computer then Install the New Version !      *Best Regard,
anttech*

----------

